# Amsoil paper filter replacement for K&N



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Injen is the one who makes them. As far as I know Amsoil's deal with Injen isn't going too well these days.


The X-1045-BB is probably pretty close to the K&N one. Its a bit shorter, and wider at the end.

The X-1046-BB is basically the same thing but its a bit taller than the K&N one.


Theres also the X-1051-BB, but uhhhhhh I'm not sure about that one.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Check the BNR website. They have the Injen filter listed that fits the gen1 1.4 K&N filter. I'm pretty sure it's the 1051, which fits. 

Why do you say Injen's deal with AMSOIL isn't going so well. I'm seeing the same nanofiber synthetic media sold by Injen. 

Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Check the BNR website. They have the Injen filter listed that fits the gen1 1.4 K&N filter. I'm pretty sure it's the 1051, which fits.
> 
> Why do you say Injen's deal with AMSOIL isn't going so well. I'm seeing the same nanofiber synthetic media sold by Injen.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


Well obviously they aren't selling them, or at least not listing them for whatever reason. I'm not even sure where Amsoil really stands with their filters these days... Or rather... The filters they are reselling.

The 45 and 46 are the closest to what they were giving to Amsoil. The 51 is a more traditional filter design by the looks.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> Well obviously they aren't selling them, or at least not listing them for whatever reason. I'm not even sure where Amsoil really stands with their filters these days... Or rather... The filters they are reselling.
> 
> The 45 and 46 are the closest to what they were giving to Amsoil. The 51 is a more traditional filter design by the looks.


Who isn't listing or selling them?

Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Who isn't listing or selling them?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


AMSOIL AMSOIL Ea Universal Air Induction Filters


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> AMSOIL AMSOIL Ea Universal Air Induction Filters


They're still there? Those are the sizes they've always had available. Injen simply sells the same media filters in other sizes. 

I'm confused here. Where did we draw a conclusion? 

Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> They're still there? Those are the sizes they've always had available. Injen simply sells the same media filters in other sizes.
> 
> I'm confused here. Where did we draw a conclusion?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


I did a little searching and apparently they were discontinued in 2014 with the reamaining stock being sold as is. Which may explain why the 5 inches are all gone... It's possible they got a new deal and are reselling them again, not sure. Someone would have to call them up and grill them for information.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> I did a little searching and apparently they were discontinued in 2014 with the reamaining stock being sold as is. Which may explain why the 5 inches are all gone... It's possible they got a new deal and are reselling them again, not sure. Someone would have to call them up and grill them for information.


The 2014 ones that were discontinued were the flat panel filters that were used to replace OEM filters in OEM air boxes. They discontinued them because manufacturers couldn't keep the sizes constant and making countless specialized sizes was becoming more trouble than it was worth. I got one of those filters for my truck before they discontinued them. 

Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The 2014 ones that were discontinued were the flat panel filters that were used to replace OEM filters in OEM air boxes. They discontinued them because manufacturers couldn't keep the sizes constant and making countless specialized sizes was becoming more trouble than it was worth. I got one of those filters for my truck before they discontinued them.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


Ah that explains it.

Still they should be selling the 5 inch ones...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> Ah that explains it.
> 
> Still they should be selling the 5 inch ones...


I don't think they ever sold 5" universal filters. 

Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I don't think they ever sold 5" universal filters.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


Well... 5 inch is an odd size. Is the stock intake that big or did they upsize. 5 inch is kinda ludicrous.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> Well... 5 inch is an odd size. Is the stock intake that big or did they upsize. 5 inch is kinda ludicrous.


The K&N filter uses a velocity stack with a 5" flange diameter. The velocity stack funnels down into a 2.75" ID. 

Injen Super-flow Web Nanofiber Dry Air FIlter


----------

